# Daz Cooper BNBF Pro 2009



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Have a look at this :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Not another Daz! :whistling:

He looks great, very ripped, and a great tan. What are the drug regulations with the bnbf? Do you need to be clean for life or just test clean?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Although the BNBF is not drug free for life so to speak but you can guarantee the majority of the members are. Both the NPA and BNBF produce some of the best natural atheletes any where in the world. Daz is simply superb and one of the hardest working guys on the circuit.

Fivos


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

10 years clean with the BNBF, lifetime with NPA. At least with the BNBF it gives a chance for someone who perhaps took something niavely in their youth and now regrets it having decided they want to stay natural but still wish to compete. The NPA on the other hand allows for those who believe that a previous user could still be holding benefits of the gear use and prefer to be next to someone they know is 100% lifetime clean!! Many athletes choose to do both feds.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Amazing, can't wait to see how our photoshoot goes.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Terrific,very graceful routine,fantastic physique and condition :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome physique, guys ripped to shreds and carrying a fair bit of muscle


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome physique. I went to see the BNBF with Prodiver in St Albans. Great organised show. I enjoyed it.

A bit ott with the judge intro though!


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Awesome physique. I went to see the BNBF with Prodiver in St Albans. Great organised show. I enjoyed it.
> 
> A bit ott with the judge intro though!


went to the north weat show!!!! did they come on with an intro with dry ice!!! very strange!!! :ban:


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

thought the Scottish and British were really good shows this year

Dawn, well done on your performance and winning the pro card, great stuff! You looked awesome up there


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb :he looks grrrrrrrreat tony the tiger speakin... an inspiration to natty boys :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Daz is a cracking guy and well deserved win!!!!


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Well done to the man...great phisique


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

when naturals diet what can they use?????i.e clen t3 prob a no no but allways wonder'd what they use....


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

bkoz said:


> when naturals diet what can they use?????i.e clen t3 prob a no no but allways wonder'd what they use....


Nothing fo that sort mate.theres rules on the sites,

that guy is amazing and looked nuts


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

fantastic!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bkoz said:


> when naturals diet what can they use?????i.e clen t3 prob a no no but allways wonder'd what they use....


hardly anything mate even some OTC fatburners are out my guy just came third (Novice) at the Mike Williams classic today and we had to be very careful in what fatburners he could use...

Daz is a great guy with immense focus and dedication to the sport i could not think of someone more worthy of a Pro card in his federation....

Dawn a huge well done to you aswell....


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome physique, wouldnt suprise me what any so called natural athletes take these days as most pro rugby players are banging in growth, not taking anything away from this guy though just generally speaking


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Need-valid-info said:


> awesome physique, wouldnt suprise me what any so called natural athletes take these days as most pro rugby players are banging in growth, not taking anything away from this guy though just generally speaking


I personelly know Daz and i can definatly vouch for him being natural....why does this always come up when a natural looks good??


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> I personelly know Daz and i can definatly vouch for him being natural....why does this always come up when a natural looks good??


thats rite paul why? the bloke looks fantastic,people think that you cant look good naturally and thats why so many people end up taking gear and turning round and saying i regret it.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

People CAN look great naturally......but there are alot of sneaky peeps about, i know one guy who now competes in assisted comps these days...he laughs about the gear he was using whilst winning natural comps..... :cursing:

Well done Daz, iwas there and he stood out!Beautiful shape, great condition, very graceful and presented his physique well. Good decision!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Daz looked amazing and posed amazing. Hard work and edication have their rewards. Is Daz still a childrens entertainer? His coul have made baloon animals as part of his routine lol


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Daz is a great guy with immense focus and dedication to the sport i could not think of someone more worthy of a Pro card in his federation....
> 
> Dawn a huge well done to you aswell....


Thanks mate:thumb:



Pscarb said:


> I personelly know Daz and i can definatly vouch for him being natural....why does this always come up when a natural looks good??


Same old, same old:rolleyes:

I do believe he is still a kiddies entertainer


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Daz looked amazing and posed amazing. Hard work and edication have their rewards. Is Daz still a childrens entertainer? His coul have made baloon animals as part of his routine lol


Yes,they announcedthat he was a childrens entertainer as he was walking off stage.....incidently there was also a lass walking around with a bunch of balloon 'flowers' They were AWESOME and i complimented her on them....wondered if he made them at the time.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Yes,they announcedthat he was a childrens entertainer as he was walking off stage.....incidently there was also a lass walking around with a bunch of balloon 'flowers' They were AWESOME and* i complimented *her on them....wondered if he made them at the time.


so how did you compliment her?? :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I told her she had lovely flowers....and that i liked her ass:lol:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Darren did make the flowers for Clare but he brought them with him


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

They were awesome! I didn't say the bit about her ass btw, but i did say that i loved the flowers and that they were really cool!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't believe you and she does have a nice **** anyway


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

She does....but i thought a lass in a 5" skirt and 7" heels might be a wee bit worrying for her:lol: (i'm learning tact hehehehe)


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

FPMSL, very little seems to faze Clare but that just might have tipped the scale


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

hey listen suk my dik, he probably is natural so what i was generally speaking, cosi dont know him well enough to say hes natural or not natural so to speak so i can only make assumptions,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bump for Need-Valid-Info


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

There is no probably about it. Daz is clean, completely mad, but clean nontheless. Give credit where it is due, the man is an exceptional athlete and to his credit is more than happy to stand in assisted shows and win/place. He is happy to do that because despite not having some of the fullness of assisted athletes, very few can compete against the condition he gets into and he does this through hard work and dedication.

Well done Daz, you should be very proud.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Need-valid-info said:


> hey listen suk my dik, he probably is natural so what i was generally speaking, cosi dont know him well enough to say hes natural or not natural so to speak so i can only make assumptions,


 is this aimed at me??


----------



## Dazcooper (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for the congrats, was a complete dream come true! Had prepared for ten months for that show, chiseling away to trying to attain that granite hard look. Built purely on cnp products, and an undying tencity to succeed, which we all now is the true secret to making any goal a reality!

A victory made all the sweeter, winning my pro card at the same time as my good friend, the lovely dawn, and the opportunity to compete in washington dc, in the pro world champs, how cool!

I do seem to recall that five inch skirt mrs.weeman, and don't worry claire welcomes any compliments about her fine ass!

Seems i've let the cat out of the bag with regards to the balloon modeling, as iam now the official balloon modeller on the bnbf team.

Thanks paul mate, hope all is well, av to come down for a workout sometime. peace out y'all:rockon:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Huge congrats mate; excellent physique!!


----------



## The Main Man (Jul 2, 2008)

Dazcooper said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the congrats, was a complete dream come true! Had prepared for ten months for that show, chiseling away to trying to attain that granite hard look. Built purely on cnp products, and an undying tencity to succeed, which we all now is the true secret to making any goal a reality!
> 
> A victory made all the sweeter, winning my pro card at the same time as my good friend, the lovely dawn, and the opportunity to compete in washington dc, in the pro world champs, how cool!
> 
> ...


Congrats Daz!!!

10 Months, jeez that must have been hard work.

Which CNP Products did you use?


----------



## Dazcooper (Oct 13, 2009)

most of em dude, gotta make the most when u clean! well except sida cordifolia, which is on the banned list, for some reason! even though cnp make it and sponsor the drug testing, how ironic!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Dazcooper said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the congrats, was a complete dream come true! Had prepared for ten months for that show, chiseling away to trying to attain that granite hard look. Built purely on cnp products, and an undying tencity to succeed, which we all now is the true secret to making any goal a reality!
> 
> A victory made all the sweeter, winning my pro card at the same time as my good friend, the lovely dawn, and the opportunity to compete in washington dc, in the pro world champs, how cool!
> 
> ...


Big CONGRATS to you Daz, your Mrs having such fine ass deserves a pat on the back

As soon as you walked out on stage i said it was yours, beautiful shape you got there! Well done!!!!!!!

I'll be expecting balloon flowers next year(sorry Claire, but i want some too!!!)Don't worry, i'll be easy to spot in another ridiculously short pelmet


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

also, GOOD LUCK for Washington DC!


----------



## Dazcooper (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks, am giving my all, to attain a condition never seen before on a natural stage, to be able to kick it with the yanks! Claire actually won the balloon flowers in the bnbf hot ass 2009 competition, recieving entrys for 2010, post pics early to avoid disappointment, lol. sorry guys ladies only! By the looks of that sofa shot, u cud be a contender!


----------

